# 9/11 EMT Hit with DWI Rap in New York



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

Firehouse.com Home > Emergency Medical Services 


9/11 EMT Hit with DWI Rap in New York



Updated: 05-26-2005 08:46:18 PM
E-MAIL THIS STORY   PRINT THIS STORY


PHILIP MESSING
Courtesy of New York Post


May 25, 2005 -- A heroic 9/11 emergency medical technician was charged with drunken driving yesterday, police said. 

Kevin Allen, 33, who helped with rescue efforts at the World Trade Center, was arrested near the Office of Emergency Management headquarters along the Brooklyn waterfront, where he has been assigned for seven years. 


Rest HERE: Clicky


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

Yeah, this was on the news a lot here.  I don't know what 911 has to do with this... if someone who worked in the WTC got pulled over for DD it wouldn't be on the news as 911 WTC worker gets DWI... it prolly wouldn't be on the news at all... I know there is a standard and example to uphold, but still...


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 27 2005, 01:24 PM
> * Yeah, this was on the news a lot here.  I don't know what 911 has to do with this... if someone who worked in the WTC got pulled over for DD it wouldn't be on the news as 911 WTC worker gets DWI... it prolly wouldn't be on the news at all... I know there is a standard and example to uphold, but still... *


 He was apparently part of group that carried Father Judge. So his picture was all over the place.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 27 2005, 12:36 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 27 2005, 12:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@May 27 2005, 01:24 PM
> * Yeah, this was on the news a lot here. I don't know what 911 has to do with this... if someone who worked in the WTC got pulled over for DD it wouldn't be on the news as 911 WTC worker gets DWI... it prolly wouldn't be on the news at all... I know there is a standard and example to uphold, but still... *


He was apparently part of group that carried Father Judge. So his picture was all over the place. [/b][/quote]
 Yes, but still.  I don't think it's a valid association, both for the memory of Father Judge, and this guy's life.

PS - I'm not surprised.  Drug and alcohol abuse is up among FDNY and NYPD as a result of PTSD.


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 27 2005, 01:46 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 27 2005, 01:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but still.  I don't think it's a valid association, both for the memory of Father Judge, and this guy's life.

PS - I'm not surprised.  Drug and alcohol abuse is up among FDNY and NYPD as a result of PTSD. [/b][/quote]
 I agree with the part about unfair association, but also, as you said, he might very well have been DUI because of PTSD issues...

Jon


----------



## ECC (May 27, 2005)

Another shot across the bow by the media...anything to sell newspapers.

I do not like the media, and they actually wonder why I refues to grant interviews?


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 27 2005, 11:33 AM
> * Another shot across the bow by the media...anything to sell newspapers.
> 
> I do not like the media, and they actually wonder why I refues to grant interviews?   *


 I agree wholeheartedly. I worked for a newspaper for 3 years (in a non-journalistic position) and I'd never do it again. I have practically zero respect for the media in general. That being said, there are some journalists I do respect (and I'm sure there are plenty more good ones out there), but sadly, they seem to be in the minority these days.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 28, 2005)

They don't make a big scene when any normal person gets caught drinking and driving. Here in the sticks the rather useless PA state police tell them to either drive home, or park it, and they give them a ride. It is treated like no big deal in the rural areas. 

That is probably why underage drinking is such a problem in rural areas, no boundries.


----------



## ECC (May 28, 2005)

There is no excues for that, and I have reliable sources that say the subject of the story in no longer an active member of the FDNY...he is permanently detailed to the Office of Emergency Management. 

Does not matter either way, DWI is serious regardless of your depression from PTSD. GO GET HELP...it is not in a bottle!


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 28, 2005)

I concur


----------



## Jon (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 28 2005, 04:17 PM
> * They don't make a big scene when any normal person gets caught drinking and driving. Here in the sticks the rather useless PA state police tell them to either drive home, or park it, and they give them a ride. It is treated like no big deal in the rural areas.
> 
> That is probably why underage drinking is such a problem in rural areas, no boundries.   *


 Yeah.

My favroite was the patient who crashed his car, and flagged down a PSP car with enough ETOH on breath to freshen our entire FD's breath.

Our pt. is wondering around the intersection very curious as to how the telephone pole-shaped dent appeared in his truck.



I wasn't on this call, but my station had one last fall in our own PSP land, obviously intoxicated, car vs. tree single vehicle MVC. Pt. stated he was in PSP Cadet school. The PSP officer's plan seemed to be "get FD off scene and drag the kid back to the barracks to be torn a new one by the Capt" That was just great, until our chief and the tow truck driver saw the pistol on the floor.... and the pt., drunk off his ***, kept wandering around the car. Eventually our cheif looked at the cop, cop said he didn't need us, and our guys beat feet with the tow truck.

Jon


----------



## Jon (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 28 2005, 05:14 PM
> * There is no excues for that, and I have reliable sources that say the subject of the story in no longer an active member of the FDNY...he is permanently detailed to the Office of Emergency Management.
> *


 Thanks.


----------

